# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  После обновления не пускает работать в программе

## учусь

Здравствуйте!
Обновили ЗУП 2.5 с 154.1 на 155.3 на 156.1 на 157.1. Войти не можем . Просит лицензию. Помогите срочно пожалуйста.
Пишет 
Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
Как прикрепить сюда полностью скрин не знаю

----------


## vicrubin

вы вместе с конфигурацией и платформу обновили. вот вас и не пускает.

----------

